# Key signature styles?



## World Violist

I was just wondering whether anybody else thought of this as I do, but does it seem to anyone that different key signatures have different characters and therefore require a different approach to how they should be written. For example, I think of F minor as the dark, brooding key, whereas G minor is more like the storm-like key, with more activity and impulsive-ness than F minor.

Please post your thoughts.


----------



## flash_fires

I've found that F Major has a bright happysound. I will try your two suggestions!


----------



## World Violist

I've thought it over a bit, and here are the characters that I can think of at the moment; some keys are not listed and I might post them later.

Eb-major: Playful.
Bb-major: Noble.
F-major: Happy, with a trace of melancholy.
C-major: The very basic, somewhat "laid-back" key.
G-major: Slightly more bright and exuberant than C.
D-major: Probably the happiest key next to A-major in my opinion.
A-major: Very happy, mischevious.

F-minor: Deep, dark, brooding; I use the lower registers more for this one...
C-minor: Bold.
G-minor: A struggle, extremely intense, possibly violent.
D-minor: A struggle, usually less intense than G-minor.
A-minor: Medieval; brings out the perfect intervals more.
E-minor: Tragedy, suffering.
B-minor: Meditative.
F#-minor: Mysterious.

I'll keep experimenting and see what I come up with. These are only my opinions. Discuss.


----------

